# Asus Notebook Display gerissen-selbst tauschen????



## resu223 (26. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Meinem Schwiegervater ist das Notebook(Asus,15,4") runtergefallen, mit dem Ergebnis,dass das Display nun gerissen ist.
Hat von euch schon jemand so eine Havarie gehabt?
Was kostet sowas?Kann man das selbst reparieren?Wenn ja wo gibts Ersatzteile?

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe!

Gruß resu223


----------



## lorenco (26. April 2011)

hallo

sowas mache ich regelmäsig.
ja man kann es selber machen,wenn man nicht gerade ein grob motoriker ist.
ein ersatz display kannste in der bucht bekommen.
was den preis angeht kann man 90€ rechnen.
wenn man aber nach defekten notebooks schaut kann man glück haben günstiger bei weg zu kommen.


mfg


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

Neuwertige Displays, als Nachbau ab ca. 120,- 
ASUS original Displays zwischen 150,- - 250,-

und wie der Vorredner es schon gesagt hat, sofern man kein Grobmotoriker ist, ist ein Displaytausch eine Sache von vielleicht 30min.

Beachten: 

1. Netzteil ab und Akku raus! 
2. Sich selbst an einer Heizung erden!
3. Passendes Werkzeug für kleinere Schrauben und ne Kreditkarte für den Rahmen
4. Auf Displaykabel sowie WLAN/BT Antenne achten
5. Vorsicht beim Öffnungsmechanismus, dass ggbf. die kleinen Metalfedern  (5 - 7mm) nicht rausspringen, die findest du nie wieder^^
6. Aufpassen beim Abnehmen des Bezels (Displayrahmen vorne), die sind manchmal geklebt
7. Nicht zerren und auf das Displaykabel sowie Inverter beim Herausnehmen achten
8. NICHT auf die weiße Fläche und die Elektronik hinten draufdrücken, am besten nur an den Seiten berühren


----------



## Dirksen (17. Mai 2011)

was würde so ein display tausch bei einem  netbook(lenovo s-10 3)?


----------



## Desmodontidae (21. Mai 2011)

kosten? Wenn das die Frage war?

Die Displays sind arg teuer -> original und neu bei IPC 189,- + Versand.
Tausch ca. 45 Euro. 
Empfehlung: Neukauf


----------

